# Photoshoot in the rain. Need advice!



## [Dillz] (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey ima do a shoot in the rain later this week and I want to know how to light it. I want you to see the rain. Ill have 2 hot models in a old town and also at some train tracks. I dont have an umbrella yet for lighting. I do however have a soft box.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jan 19, 2010)

To capture the rain falling you will need to shoot at a slower shutter speed than usual.  

To be honest I'm not sure with flash as it stops motion, but usually 1/60th is right for rain drops without flash....

now you have me wanting to go try it to find out.


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm scared to get my equip. wet.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 19, 2010)

Just buy a rain cover or make one from a zip-lock bag or something.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 19, 2010)

[Dillz];1810879 said:
			
		

> Hey ima do a shoot in the rain later this week and I want to know how to light it. I want you to see the rain. Ill have 2 hot models in a old town and also at some train tracks. I dont have an umbrella yet for lighting. I do however have a soft box.


 
You'll need a large beam spread. The softbox should work, but don't try and shoot wider than what the softbox puts out or you won't really be able to see the rain that's outside of your flash's spread unless you have alternative light sources.

How many flashes do you have?


----------



## [Dillz] (Jan 19, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> [Dillz];1810879 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a external speedlight flash and a soft box. I don think im going to use the soft box on this shoot. if it breaks im dead.


----------



## Andrew Boyd (Jan 27, 2010)

To see the raindrops you'll need at least two strobes: the raindrops must be lit from the back/side or you won't see them, then you'll need light on your model. So it's at least two lights.
Andrew
The Discerning Photographer


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 14, 2010)

I know this is two weeks old, but if you haven'th done the shoot yet don'th forget to do rear-curtain for your flash sync.  Otherwise, if you go with front the drops will look like they are traveling up.


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Andrew Boyd said:


> To see the raindrops you'll need at least two strobes: the raindrops must be lit from the back/side or you won't see them, then you'll need light on your model. So it's at least two lights.
> Andrew
> The Discerning Photographer



+1 on what Andrew said.

Rear lights, with a large spread at an angle pointing at the models far back enough to not get flare.

And another light on your model(s)


----------



## gpardo64 (Feb 21, 2010)

dizzyg44 said:


> To capture the rain falling you will need to shoot at a slower shutter speed than usual.
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure with flash as it stops motion, but usually 1/60th is right for rain drops without flash....
> 
> now you have me wanting to go try it to find out.



I am a beginner....

Agreed, 1/60th is the speed you need to get the rain drops. I didn't use flash for this, instead I use two lamps in front of the subject, side by side of my camera. This is the result.


----------

